# برنامج Flowcode Pro For AVR v3.3.5.45



## kahtan82 (22 يونيو 2008)

*Devices Supported:*
AT90S2313, AT90S2323, AT90S4433, AT90S8515, AT90S8535, ATmega16, ATmega162, ATmega164P, ATmega168, 
ATmega32, ATmega324P, ATmega328P, ATmega48, ATmega644, ATmega8, ATmega8515, ATmega8535, ATmega88
ATtiny13, ATtiny2313, ATtiny24, ATtiny25, ATtiny26, ATtiny261, ATtiny44, ATtiny45, ATtiny461, ATtiny84, ATtiny85, ATtiny861

*New features in version 3 include:*



16 bit arithmetic
Strings and string manipulation
Improved graphical user interface and printing
Support for more microcontrollers
Pulse Width Modulation
I2C
New ADC component ............. and more
*Installation Notes:*



Download Flowcode demo from : http://www.matrixmultimedia.com/software/FCAVR/rtm/Flowcode_AVR.exe
Download Crack From : http://rapidshare.com/files/83030220/Flowcode_AVR_Crack.rar
Install the demo version and then replace Flowcode_AVR.exe with cracked one.
The first time you use flowcode AVR it show you directly PRO version because this version use a free version of GCC_AVR C Compiler
*Important Note:*

I ask moderators to support this crack, some user will insert the crack link in code section for inactive user to view it.






http://mihd.net/8jdn9af

كلمة السر:
sonsivri


----------



## kahtan82 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:28:
الكراك في المرفقات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/107359/1259872384.zip


----------



## سعد راجح (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن نرجو رفع الملف على عنوان آخر حيث لم نستطيع تنزيل الملف من هذا العنوان


----------



## zhazem1988 (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

الكراك به فيرس

:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:


----------



## ادور (7 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## zhazem1988 (8 مايو 2010)

عندك
Flowcode Pro For AVR v4 
لو سمحت علشان انا عندي مشروع تخرج ومحتاجه 


وشكرا


:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------

